# Billet lösen / kaufen



## Joseph A

Hallo leute,
Konnon sie bitte mir helfen? Ist es richtig wenn ich benutze "kaufen" statt "lösen"  im dieses folgenden satz?
Musst du noch ein billet lösen?
Wie folgt:
Musst du noch ein billet* kaufen?*


----------



## anahiseri

"kaufen" ist richtig, aber wenn man ein Ticket von einem Automat bekommt (nicht von einer Person) dann sagt man normalerweise "lösen".


----------



## Joseph A

anahiseri said:


> "kaufen" ist richtig, aber wenn man ein Ticket von einem Automat bekommt (nicht von einer Person) dann sagt man normalerweise "lösen".


Ich danke dir so sehr.


----------



## JClaudeK

anahiseri said:


> wenn man ein Ticket von einem Automat bekommt (nicht von einer Person) dann sagt man normalerweise "lösen".



Laut DWDS-Definition kann man lösen ganz allgemein verwenden, auch beim Kaufen am Schalter:


> lösen
> etw., besonders einen Fahrschein, eine Eintrittskarte durch Zahlung erwerben
> Beispiele:
> eine Fahrkarte, Eintrittskarte lösen
> gelöste Karten behalten ihre Gültigkeit



"eine Fahrkarte lösen" sagte man ja schon früher, als es noch keine Automaten gab.

Duden bestätigt das:


> lösen
> 
> (einen Berechtigungsschein) käuflich erwerben
> Beispiele
> eine Karte lösen
> Fahrscheine [am Automaten, im Zug] lösen


----------



## JClaudeK

Joseph A said:


> Musst du noch ein billet eine Fahrkarte lösen?


----------



## Kajjo

anahiseri said:


> "kaufen" ist richtig, aber wenn man ein Ticket von einem Automat bekommt (nicht von einer Person) dann sagt man normalerweise "lösen".


Nein, diese Unterscheidung ist unzutreffend. Die gibt es einfach nicht.

"Lösen" ist eher altmodisch, während kaufen modern ist. 

"Frei durch Ablösung Reich" war im Deutschen Reich ein bekannter Stempelaufdruck auf Briefumschlägen.



Joseph A said:


> Musst du noch ein Billett lösen?
> Wie folgt:
> Musst du noch ein Billett* kaufen?*


Beides ist korrekt. 

Das Wort "Billett" (beachte: Doppel-T) ist selten geworden, geradezu veraltet. Die meisten Muttersprachler würden heutzutage "Fahrkarte" sagen.

_Hast du schon eine Fahrkarte?
Musst du noch eine Fahrkarte kaufen?_


----------



## anahiseri

Vielleicht ist "ziehen" besser als "lösen"?


----------



## Hutschi

Neben Fahrkarte gibt es auch "Ticket".

Duden: Ticket

Bedeutung 1a:  Fahrschein (besonders für eine Schiffsreise) oder Flugschein)

In welchem Kontext möchtest Du es verwenden?

(Welches Fahrzeug, welche Strecke)
---

Wir haben heute meist:

Fahrkarte
Fahrschein
Ticket


----------



## Hutschi

Noch eine Frage zum Kontext: Was für ein Billet meinst Du? Wirklich eine Fahrkarte oder eine Eintrittskarte?


----------



## Joseph A

JClaudeK said:


> Laut DWDS-Definition kann man lösen ganz allgemein verwenden, auch beim Kaufen am Schalter:
> 
> 
> "eine Fahrkarte lösen" sagte man ja schon früher, als es noch keine Automaten gab.
> 
> Duden bestätigt das:





JClaudeK said:


>


Vielen dank.


Kajjo said:


> Nein, diese Unterscheidung ist unzutreffend. Die gibt es einfach nicht.
> 
> "Lösen" ist eher altmodisch, während kaufen modern ist.
> 
> "Frei durch Ablösung Reich" war im Deutschen Reich ein bekannter Stempelaufdruck auf Briefumschlägen.
> 
> 
> Beides ist korrekt.
> 
> Das Wort "Billett" (beachte: Doppel-T) ist selten geworden, geradezu veraltet. Die meisten Muttersprachler würden heutzutage "Fahrkarte" sagen.
> 
> _Hast du schon eine Fahrkarte?
> Musst du noch eine Fahrkarte kaufen?_


Vielen dank.


Hutschi said:


> Neben Fahrkarte gibt es auch "Ticket".
> 
> Duden: Ticket
> 
> Bedeutung 1a:  Fahrschein (besonders für eine Schiffsreise) oder Flugschein)
> 
> In welchem Kontext möchtest Du es verwenden?
> 
> (Welches Fahrzeug, welche Strecke)
> ---
> 
> Wir haben heute meist:
> 
> Fahrkarte
> Fahrschein
> Ticket


Vielen dank.


----------



## Joseph A

Hutschi said:


> Noch eine Frage zum Kontext: Was für ein Billet meinst Du? Wirklich eine Fahrkarte oder eine Eintrittskarte?


In diesem kontext:


----------



## Kajjo

Exchange the textbook. The word "Billett" is almost obsolete for tickets in buses. I expect many more misleading vocabulary from such a textbook.

Only use native German books.


----------



## Frieder

Ja, in "Emil und die Detektive" (Erich Kästner, 1929) wurde noch "ein Billet gelöst". Heute "kauft man eine Fahrkarte" (oder man benutzt das Smartphone ).


----------



## Kajjo

Frieder said:


> Erich Kästner, 1929


Genau so kommt es einem vor...


----------



## Perseas

When I saw the title "Billett lösen", I thought that it had to do with validating a ticket. Can "lösen" be used in this sense?


----------



## Kajjo

Perseas said:


> Can "lösen" be used in this sense?


No, sorry, it cannot. "Lösen" means "kaufen" here.


----------



## Frieder

Perseas said:


> I thought that it had to do with validating a ticket.


That would be *entwerten*.


----------



## berndf

Frieder said:


> That would be *entwerten*.


Strange but true.  In English you _validate_ a ticket and in German you _*in*validate_ it. 

_Lösen_ means _definitely_ purchase. As @Kajjo already mentioned, _to buy, to purchase_ is an meaning of lösen that once was quite generally used but fell out of fashion. The semantic change that produced this meaning was something like _make loose > liberate > free by paying random >paying in general > purchase_. While not generally used any more, this sense of _lösen _has survived in  the frozen expression _ein Billet(t)/Fahrkarte lösen_.

As to _Billet(t)_ vs. _Fahrkarte_: The latter is certainly the standard expression in Germany and also the predominant one in Austria. But in Switzerland, _Billett_ is the predominant expression. The spelling with a single _t_ occurs occasionally. DWDS lists it as a "Nebenform" (a variant) and not as a mistake. I tend to agree.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> in Switzerland, _Billett_ is the predominant expression


How is it pronounced?


----------



## berndf

_Bill-*yet*_ [bɪl'jɛt], plural _Bill-*yet*-uh_ [bɪl'jɛt.ə] ("Bitte alle Billette vorwiise").


----------



## Perseas

Ι didn't know that "lösen" means also "kaufen".
I think this meaning is related to the meaning of "einlösen": _ein Pfand einlösen/ einen Gutschein einlösen._



berndf said:


> Strange but true.  In English you _validate_ a ticket and in German you _*in*validate_ it.


In Greek you can use both meanings. The meaning of "validate" is the formal one. 
If you_ validate_ a ticket, you can't use it again, so in practice you _invalidate_ it.


----------



## berndf

Perseas said:


> I think this meaning is related to the meaning of "einlösen": ein Pfand einlösen/ einen Gutschein einlösen.


Yes, that meaning is derived from the same semantic chain. The core meaning is in both cases_ to loosen/to free_.


Perseas said:


> If you_ validate_ a ticket, you can't use it again, so in practice you _invalidate_ it.


That is the logic in German, too.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Bill-*yet*_ [bɪl'jɛt]


Also tatsächlich wie im Deutschen, nicht französisch. Dann würde ich es konsequenterweise ja auch mit zwei T schreiben. Die DWDS-Nebenform mit einem -t erscheint mir deswegen seltsam.


----------



## Joseph A

Kajjo said:


> Exchange the textbook. The word "Billett" is almost obsolete for tickets in buses. I expect many more misleading vocabulary from such a textbook.
> 
> Only use native German books.


Thank you for your answer.
Indeed, it is not a textbook. It is a video on Youtube. I have watched 31 episodes so far. What should I do?! Indeed, I learned a lot from these videos. However, I already noticed that there were some other mistakes in them. Overall, they have more advantages than disadvantages. Bleib gesund.


----------



## Kajjo

Joseph A said:


> What should I do?! Indeed, I learned a lot from these videos.


Hopefully, most of it is correct... Yeah, take care!


----------



## διαφορετικός

Kajjo said:


> Die DWDS-Nebenform mit einem -t erscheint mir deswegen seltsam.


Vielleicht kommt das daher, dass man es in (Deutsch-) Schweizer Dialekten ohne "t" ausspricht, "Bilieh".


----------



## berndf

διαφορετικός said:


> Vielleicht kommt das daher, dass man es in (Deutsch-) Schweizer Dialekten ohne "t" ausspricht, "Bilieh".


Zumindest "auch". In den verschiedenen Dialekten kommt beides vor, mit und ohne hörbarem _t_. Das Idiotikon schreibt, dass die Aussprache ohne hörbares _t_ vor allem im Westen, an der Grenze zu frankophonen Gebieten verbreitet ist. Ob eine solche regionale Verteilung heute noch gilt, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## διαφορετικός

berndf said:


> Ob eine solche regionale Verteilung heute noch gilt, weiß ich nicht.


Ich weiss es auch nicht (aber ich finde es plausibel). Ich selbst sage "Bilieh" und bin in der westlichen Hälfte der Deutschschweiz aufgewachsen.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> "Lösen" ist eher altmodisch


Nicht so altmodisch, würde ich sagen. Noch vor zwei Jahren sah ich in Deutschland (Bayern) an Parkautomaten den Hinweis  ''Parkschein hier lösen''.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> has survived in the frozen expression _ein Billet(t)/Fahrkarte lösen_.





bearded said:


> Nicht so altmodisch, würde ich sagen.


  
Eher "Amtsdeutsch".


----------



## berndf

bearded said:


> Nicht so altmodisch, würde ich sagen. Noch vor zwei Jahren sah ich in Deutschland (Bayern) an Parkautomaten den Hinweis  ''Parkschein hier lösen''.


Für _Parkscheine, Fahrscheine_ oder ähnliches ist _lösen_ durchaus noch üblich. Es ist aber dennoch eher altmodisch oder klingt nach Amtsdeutsch.

EDIT: Crossed


JClaudeK said:


> Eher "Amtsdeutsch".


Können wir uns darauf einigen: "Außer in Amtsdeutsch veraltend/altmodisch"?


----------



## Kajjo

bearded said:


> Nicht so altmodisch, würde ich sagen. Noch vor zwei Jahren sah ich in Deutschland (Bayern) an Parkautomaten den Hinweis ''Parkschein hier lösen''.


Ja, ich lese es auch immer wieder mal, aber ich würde es trotzdem "altmodisch" nennen. Man liest es im bürokratischen Zusammenhang wie Bahn oder Parkplatz, aber kaum jemand verwendet es selbst aktiv in der Alltagssprache.

"Altmodisch" ist ja noch nicht "veraltet" und schon gar nicht "obsolet". Ich mache da schon genaue Unterschiede.



berndf said:


> Es ist aber dennoch eher altmodisch oder klingt nach Amtsdeutsch.


Danke. Genau so sehe ich das auch.



διαφορετικός said:


> Vielleicht kommt das daher, dass man es in (Deutsch-) Schweizer Dialekten ohne "t" ausspricht, "Bilieh".


Deswegen meine Frage nach der Aussprache. Wenn es französisch gesprochen wird, ergibt die Schreibweise mit einem -t Sinn.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> "Altmodisch" ist ja noch nicht "veraltet" und schon gar nicht "obsolet". Ich mache da schon genaue Unterschiede.


Richtig. Dazwischen sollte man sorgfältig unterscheiden. Allerdings ist _veraltet _und _obsolet _in etwa dasselbe. Wahrscheinlich meinst du nicht _veralt_*et* sondern _veralt*end*_.


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> Können wir uns darauf einigen: "Außer in Amtsdeutsch [....] altmodisch"?



Ich selbst würde spontan nicht sagen/ habe nie gesagt: "Ich muss noch eine Fahrkarte lösen.", sondern  "Ich muss noch eine Fahrkarte kaufen."


----------



## JClaudeK

Aber im gegebenen Kontext (#11) finde ich "eine Fahrkarte lösen" nicht falsch.



Kajjo said:


> Exchange the textbook. The word "Billett" is almost obsolete for tickets in buses. I expect many more misleading vocabulary from such a textbook.


Das finde ich übertrieben.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Allerdings ist _veraltet _und _obsolet _in etwa dasselbe. Wahrscheinlich meinst du nicht _veralt_*et* sondern _veralt*end*_.


Ich sehe "obsolet" immer als "gar nicht mehr gebräuchlich an", quasi ein _ausgestorbenes Wort_, das ein durchschnittlicher Muttersprachler nicht mal mehr kennt.

Ich nenne etwas "veraltet", wenn man es nicht mehr verwendet, aber viele Muttersprachler es schon noch kennen. Viele veraltete Wörter sind vor allem auch des Inhalts wegen veraltet -- der Begriff wird nicht oder kaum mehr benötigt. 

Beispiele:

"Fräulein" gilt heutzutage als veraltet, aber das Wort selbst ist ja deswegen nicht obsolet. Zumindest nicht in meiner Definition der Begriffe. Kannst du diesen Unterschied nachvollziehen?


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das finde ich übertrieben.


Also in Norddeutschland würden etliche jüngere Menschen den Begriff "Billett" kaum noch auf Anhieb als Fahrkarte verstehen und niemand würde ihn aktiv verwenden. 

In der Schweiz wird der Begriff offensichtlich noch als Standard verwendet, vielleicht ist es ja auch im Süddeutschen noch weiter verbreitet, aber einem Deutschlernenden beizubringen, dass man zum Bahnfahren "ein Billett kaufen muss" ist meines Erachtens grob irreführend.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> Das Wort "Billett" (beachte: Doppel-T) ist selten geworden, geradezu veraltet. Die meisten Muttersprachler würden heutzutage "Fahrkarte" sagen.


Ja, das stimmt. Aber nur deshalb kann man nicht die ganze Methode pauschal verurteilen.


Kajjo said:


> In der Schweiz wird der Begriff [Billet] offensichtlich noch als Standard verwendet, vielleicht ist es ja auch im Süddeutschen noch weiter verbreitet,


Nein, in meiner Umgebung sagt das niemand.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Nein, in meiner Umgebung sagt das niemand.


In der Schweiz ist das eindeutig französischer Einfluss aufgrund der Mehrsprachigkeit des Landes. Das führt manchmal auch zu komischen Stilblüten. So ist zum Beispiel die deutsche Bezeichnung für _Bahnsteig _in der Schweiz _Perron_ und die französische _quai_.


----------

